# commercial bids



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

hey all, just curious on when the best time to market a commercial bid is? i get request for quote sheets late summer/early fall normally from a few commercial clients. but im looking to aggressively hit the commercial front this year, and phase out most residential accounts. this past season hasnt been a busy one, nor has the year prior, in southeast CT. not a ton of snow. so im wondering if hitting the streets early spring to pull in new commercial clients while winter is semi fresh in peoples mind, would be a decent plan. just looking for opinions, thanks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

pipelayer said:


> hey all, just curious on when the best time to market a commercial bid is? i get request for quote sheets late summer/early fall normally from a few commercial clients. but im looking to aggressively hit the commercial front this year, and phase out most residential accounts. this past season hasnt been a busy one, nor has the year prior, in southeast CT. not a ton of snow. so im wondering if hitting the streets early spring to pull in new commercial clients while winter is semi fresh in peoples mind, would be a decent plan. just looking for opinions, thanks.


The thing to have done would have been to scope out the area you want to work during and after storms. The placed that looked like they received poor service, hit them up and explain how you can perform the service in a more productive and professional manner.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I think you may find that most will respond with something along the lines of "come see me in the fall". That's not to say don't try it if you have the time. You may get a couple. And if they do tell you to come back later in the year, the might remember you and think positively about you when you do show up again several months later. I don't think it would hurt Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

pipelayer said:


> hey all, just curious on when the best time to market a commercial bid is? i get request for quote sheets late summer/early fall normally from a few commercial clients. but im looking to aggressively hit the commercial front this year, and phase out most residential accounts. this past season hasnt been a busy one, nor has the year prior, in southeast CT. not a ton of snow. so im wondering if hitting the streets early spring to pull in new commercial clients while winter is semi fresh in peoples mind, would be a decent plan. just looking for opinions, thanks.


Both good comments above. You can market yourself when you want. Your first year breaking into the Commercial market may not be all that. It takes a little time to get your name out there to bust all the way though to the commercial market. Do what you can pick up one when you can. With a little time you will have a full route. Go slow with caution. Good Luck


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

In my area I would say 80% of commercial contracts are year round (grass and snow) To do a year round contract, they either start in April or November usually. The odd one starts in May or October. I am already full for next winter because I have a large city contract, but also because all of my year round contracts start April 1st. 

If you only want to provide snow services, I would start talking to people in September.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Hamster360 said:


> In my area I would say 80% of commercial contracts are year round (grass and snow) To do a year round contract, they either start in April or November usually. The odd one starts in May or October. I am already full for next winter because I have a large city contract, but also because all of my year round contracts start April 1st.
> 
> If you only want to provide snow services, I would start talking to people in September.


I can't say you're wrong about having a leg up if you already mow their lawns, because you've already got an "in". But I've been in business for myself for snow removal, and for the last few years I've worked as a sub. And when I was in business for myself, I didn't do landscaping, and the two companies that I've subbed for are "snow only" companies. One was very large, and the one I work for now, is at best on a mid-level as far as being large goes. But both the large and smaller companies make good money doing snow only. I like all of the above pieces of advice, but agree most with Randall Ave. If someone is being serviced poorly, that's your best opportunity to hawk your customer service.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Some that don't understand will be looking for Contractors. The best will have minimal damage on a season where the ground never froze. Go around and look where some :terribletowelushed up a lot of sod.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ask managers when they will entertain bids, if they are year round or seasonal
seen one that was seasonal and switched to yearly so it was bid once every 2 years for everything


----------

